# Yamaha HTR-6130 help



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

I recently built a home theatre and was feeling quite proud of myself. I not only did all the construction but I wired everything and installed all the equipment to have it all work perfectly and I`m really happy with it. Yesterday however, I went to my brother-in-law`s to help him install a Yamaha HTR-6130 AV reciever and am having huge problems with the sound. 

Firstly, I have realized that there is no way to send all picture out via HDMI. I knew that it does not upconvert but I still thought that it could carry the signal from devices hooked up via compnent or composite to the TV but not so. No big deal, I will have to buy another component video cable to bring up to their TV. 

The second problem however, I could not figure out on my own; it is the sound. I know that it is HDMI passthough so I have the HDMI from the LD Blue ray player to the reciever along with an optical Sound cable. Then I have HDMI out to the TV. I have programed it to connect the two together (DVD sound imput was labelled as coaxial sound originally). There are two problems with the sound. Firstly, there is voices coming out of all 5 speakers and the disply on the reciever shows only 2 speakers on it. I assume that it should show all 5 speakers if it is outputting to all five. So I am not sure exactly what is happening here? Is it sending out just 2 channels of sound but to all five speakers or is this part of Yamaha`s Cinema DSP system of producing 5.1 surround sound (ie that voices come out of all five channels)? 

Either way we left it hooked up as is and let them try it out. When watching a movie last night they said that the sound kept cutting out and that the PCM indicater kept flashing on and off with the sound cutting in and out. I know that Yamaha does alot of it`s own decoding etc so I`m not sure what`s happening here. It was happening with two different DVDs. For the record I have audio select set to Auto.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I feel like a bit of a dufus not being able to figure it out for them. They were asuming (as was I) that this would be a piece of cake after setting up a way more complicated system of my own.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

madman78 said:


> There are two problems with the sound. Firstly, there is voices coming out of all 5 speakers and the disply on the reciever shows only 2 speakers on it. I assume that it should show all 5 speakers if it is outputting to all five. So I am not sure exactly what is happening here?


What you are seeing if only two of the indicators are lit up is that it is only receiving a stereo audio signal and is normal the receiver, depending on what processing mode you have selected will expand it to all the channels. You will see 5 or even 7 indicators if it is receiving digital 5.1 or 7.1 audio.



> When watching a movie last night they said that the sound kept cutting out and that the PCM indicater kept flashing on and off with the sound cutting in and out. I know that Yamaha does alot of it`s own decoding etc so I`m not sure what`s happening here. It was happening with two different DVDs. For the record I have audio select set to Auto.


On the DVD player you should have bitstream selected under the audio menu. Im not sure why it was dropping in and out but maybe try a different HDMI or optical cable.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> On the DVD player you should have bitstream selected under the audio menu. Im not sure why it was dropping in and out but maybe try a different HDMI or optical cable.


Thanks for answering so quickly. I don't think it could be the HDMI cable since the reciever can't process any sound from it, but I will bring an optical cable from my house and see if it still has the same problem (after I make sure that bitstream is selected on the blue ray player). 




tonyvdb said:


> What you are seeing if only two of the indicators are lit up is that it is only receiving a stereo audio signal and is normal the receiver, depending on what processing mode you have selected will expand it to all the channels. You will see 5 or even 7 indicators if it is receiving digital 5.1 or 7.1 audio.


As for this issue then, do you think it will be fixed once bitstream is selected and the optical cable is for sure working or is there a manual way to select 5.1 surround sound with the reciever. My reciever (including my old pioneer) simply picks up what you are sending it and outputs it accordingly. Not sure with this one being a bit of a lesser model if you need to do more manual settings or something?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

madman78 said:


> As for this issue then, do you think it will be fixed once bitstream is selected and the optical cable is for sure working or is there a manual way to select 5.1 surround sound with the reciever. My reciever (including my old pioneer) simply picks up what you are sending it and outputs it accordingly. Not sure with this one being a bit of a lesser model if you need to do more manual settings or something?


Seeing as you said you have the listening mode assigns set to "auto" it should just recognize the proper signal and use the appropriate mode.

Try this and see if you still have issues get back to us and we can trouble shoot this further.

Tony


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tony,

thank you for getting me on the right track. I was the blue ray player's output, not the reciever that was the problem. I ended up putting the blue ray player on passthrough and everything is working and sounding really nice. All 5 channels show on the display and dolby digital of DTS shows on the display instead of the PCM symbol. I didn;t see bitstream as an option under the audio menu so I made it easy on myself and just went with passthrough. I wonder if LG labels it as something different?? either way thanks again.


----------

